# Vespas Japonesas



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 14:41)

Boas tardes...

Onde posso avisar as autoridades ambientais para denunciar a especime cá?

Esta especie de vespas são altamente agressivas e disimam as abelhas europeias cuja especie não está preparada para enfrentar este tipo de vespas! É preocupante!! muito mesmo!!

Tenho 3 exemplares aqui que foram mortas hoje, e segundo a minha colega são ás centenas e continuiam a procriar nesta zona da serra!

Imagens dos exemplares:




















Exemplares na net em google pesquisa: Vespas Japonesas!

 É preciso erradicar esta especie do nosso pais... 

(Quem foi o parvo que introduzio esta especie???)

Mais logo coloco as fotos!


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Experimente contactar a Quercus ou o Ministério do Ambiente

Quercus: quercus@quercus.pt
Ministério do Ambiente: relacoes.publicas@sg.maot.gov.pt


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2010 às 15:18)

Sim se for verdade , e parece que sim é um perigo para as espécies Ibéricas , visto que essas vespas têm poucos inimigos e reproduzem-se a larga escala.
Atacam tanto abelhas como vespas de outras espécies havendo relatos de extinção de  colónias inteiras em países ocidentais.
«A VESPA DO INFERNO!!! pode medir até 5,5 centímetros e seu ferrão pode ter 6 mm de comprimento. Isso é o que chamo de insecto ferrado . Além disso é venenosa e sua picada pode matar um ser humano-não-amante-de-insectos.»

«As vespas japonesas atacam incansavelmente as abelhas europeias, mutilando uma colmeia de 30 mil insectos em apenas 3 horas num bando de 30 Vespas. Um batedor solitário sai em busca de um alvo, o demarca com feromônios e retorna à base fazendo um caminho para as vespas seguirem. Depois de descoberta, a colmeia não resiste ao agressor, que devora até mesmo as larvas.»


----------



## trepkos (26 Out 2010 às 15:21)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 15:24)

Boas,

Tenho aqui 3 exemplares mortos... e são iguais as japonesas... avermelhadas, gigantes e medem 3cm (pois estao mortas)... penso que seja crias, pois a minha colega diz que estas são das mais pequenas que consegui matar...

São gigantes!! Tenho-as aqui ao meu lado! ! Só as tinha visto por foto ou documentarios...´

Basta 30 vespas destas para matar milhares de abelhas europeias e vespas europeias...


----------



## trepkos (26 Out 2010 às 15:25)

E fotos? é que vi umas vespas maradas aqui à uns tempos e gostava de saber se condiz com o que ai tens, podem ir até aos 5,5 cm de tamanho, são grandes, mas não é assim tão grande.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2010 às 15:26)

]ToRnAdO[;236205 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Tenho aqui 3 exemplares mortos... e são iguais as japonesas... avermelhadas, gigantes e medem 3cm (pois estao mortas)... penso que seja crias, pois a minha colega diz que estas são das mais pequenas que consegui matar...
> 
> ...



Já contactou alguma autoridade?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 15:26)

trepkos disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDSf3Kshq1M&feature=player_embedded#



É O QUE TENHO AQUI trepkos...

Nem tirar nem por!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 15:27)

DRC disse:


> Já contactou alguma autoridade?




Vou contactar!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 15:30)

Liga pra TVI. Eles devem gostar desse assunto de possível "praga" e destruição.

214 347 500

Com sorte ainda apareces na reportagem e fazem de ti uma estrela das vespas


----------



## trepkos (26 Out 2010 às 15:30)

]ToRnAdO[;236208 disse:
			
		

> É O QUE TENHO AQUI trepkos...
> 
> Nem tirar nem por!!!



Mas gostava de ver as fotos.

Essas vespas têm aqui um inimigo que não existe no Japão, os saca-rabos, vão começar a atacar as colónias das vespas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 15:38)

trepkos disse:


> Mas gostava de ver as fotos.
> 
> Essas vespas têm aqui um inimigo que não existe no Japão, os saca-rabos, vão começar a atacar as colónias das vespas.



Pois isso não sei , mas sei que atacam abelhas europeiras ao contrario das japonesas que se sabem defender, e já houve como referido em cima paises/zonas dizimados com a introdução desta especie...

Já contactei a Quercus e disseram para contactar a CPNA... vo faze-lo agora!

Não trouxe o cabo para verem as fotos... assim que houver possibilidades!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 15:49)

Saqui da net, google e o que tenho é igualzinho a isto!!







Nem tirar e por... as que tenho aqui são sem duzida 100% Japonesas!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 15:55)

E tirar uma foto não ? Até a poderás enviar por mail pra diversas entidades.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Tenho a certeza que o amigo estará enganado de elas serem Vespas Japonesas,
eu penso que será *"Vespa Crabro"*, e se é, é espécie em  perigo de extinção, deixo aqui uns links que poderá confirmar:
http://montedomel.blogspot.com/2009/07/vespa-crabro-cuidado-mas-nao-tanto.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_hornet












_também tenho abelhas e o meu problema nos dias que correm são as vespas comuns e varroa destructor_


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 16:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> E tirar uma foto não ? Até a poderás enviar por mail pra diversas entidades.



Eu já tenho as fotos... falta-me o cabo... deixei em casa... 

Já liguei para 3 autoridades e ninguem sabe-me dizer nada de nada! Estão todos de aflitos com evasão de especies não outoctones que não dão conta...embora vou enviar os emails como eles pediram... mas estou a chegar á conclusão de que vai haver Vespas destas no nosso habitat e certamente se vão expandir sem ninguem fazer nada... 

Enfim...

Assim que tiver oportunidade e o mais breve possivel coloco as fotos...


Mas o que é certo nunca pensei ve-las ... a não ser pela tv ou ir ao Japão!! Por acaso são imponentes e bonitas!!


----------



## jonhfx (26 Out 2010 às 16:14)

veja o meu "post" 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/vespas-japonesas-5010.html#post236217


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 16:15)

jonhfx disse:


> Tenho a certeza que o amigo estara enganado a elas serem Vespas Japonesas,
> eu penso que será "Vespa Crabro", e se é, é espécie em  perigo de extinção, deixo aqui uns links que poderá confirmar:
> http://montedomel.blogspot.com/2009/07/vespa-crabro-cuidado-mas-nao-tanto.html
> 
> ...




São muito parecidas realmente... e estas tem mais semelhanças com as CRABRO...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 16:23)

Afinal sao vespas CRABRO, pois a diferença esta nas pintas das CRABRO e nas riscas das Abelhas Japonesas!

A outra diferença que encontro tambem é o dorso avermelhado da CABRO e a Japonesa é negro... dai alguma confusão entre as especies...

Concluindo, os exemplares que detenho sao VESPAS CRABROS!!

Desconhecia esta especie!


----------



## jonhfx (26 Out 2010 às 16:28)

Já não é preciso TVI (secret story Vespa Crabro), é apenas uma espécie Endémica, mas muito tímida que raramente é vista


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 16:32)

jonhfx disse:


> Já não é preciso TVI (secret story Vespa Crabro), é apenas uma espécie Endémica, mas muito tímida que raramente é vista



Não deixam de ser enormes tais como a familiar Japonesa!!


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2010 às 16:32)

Julgo que a área de distribuição desta espécie de vespa é o apresentado neste mapa: http://www.latoxan.com/VENOM/ARTHROPOD/MAPS/Vespa-crabro.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2010 às 16:35)

DRC disse:


> Julgo que a área de distribuição desta espécie de vespa é o apresentado neste mapa: http://www.latoxan.com/VENOM/ARTHROPOD/MAPS/Vespa-crabro.gif



Pode-se aumentar então o mapa... Pois já se encontram aqui e prosperam... 

Tem-se que fazer um update ao mapa!!


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2010 às 18:56)

Ainda bem que não são vespas japonesas, já vi em documentários a sua capacidade de matar abelhas melíferas, conseguem exterminar todas as abelhas de uma colmeia em pouco tempo


----------



## Lousano (27 Out 2010 às 01:31)

Tenho uma dúvida e nada tem com este tipo de vespas.

Alguém tem conhecimento da existência em número anormal da vespa comum?

Desde há 2 anos tem se tornado uma praga aqui onde vivo na Lousã e na minha casa de férias no Baleal, quando anteriormente os aparecimentos da mesma eram apenas casuais.


----------



## jonhfx (27 Out 2010 às 10:28)

Boas.
 Eu aconselhava a contactar o autor do blogue monte do mel, http://montedomel.blogspot.com/, será a pessoa mais indicada para lhe responder a essa duvida.


----------

